# Bags of rock salt for sale?



## ToyotaPower

Does anyone know or have a good source for bags of rock salt and calcium chloride in 25lbs or 50lbs bags by the pallet.

They say you should buy your salt during the summer months, wondering if anyone is doing that? 

My place of business is in Conn close to the New York border. I will travel for a great price on bags of salt by the pallet or otherwise.

They say New Jersey is a good state to purchase bags of salt wholesale. Maybe, Chuck could comment on a place in NJ?:waving:


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well, all the major suppliers are here. Cargill, International, Morton. As far as price, it all depends on how much you want, just like bulk. That is one of the first things they ask you. I would actually say it is far from cheap here from anyone other than those big 3 I mentioned. About the cheapest I've ever heard for an 80# bag is $5.50 (and that's buying roughly 10 pallets or more). Never bought bagged from the big 3 so I can't comment. Like I posted before, bulk runs about $47 - $49 a ton delivered.

~Chuck


----------



## Ohiosnow

*Price difference*

"*About the cheapest I've ever heard for an 80# bag is $5.50 (and that's buying roughly 10 pallets or more). * " 

What a difference, here in Ohio I pay $3.65 per 80# bag for 1 skid of 30 bags all winter long. :waving: And if you buy 10 or more skids at one time it's free delivery!!

I buy from a local Co. called Public Salt but they don't delivered out of state.


----------



## ToyotaPower

Thanks, Chuck...I am going to probably wait and goto the SIMA trade show and see what available there...Thanks for the head up...


----------



## Chuck Smith

I've always been jealous of those cheap bagged prices out in Ohio  I am also not so surprised anymore when I hear guys around here telling me they can get bags "cheap", meaning less than $5.50 a "bag". When I ask if they are 50# or 80#, they are always 50#. What's even worse is Calcium and Mag in bags... between $13 & $15 a bag. IF you buy 18 skids (a trailer load) you can get it as cheap as $9.50. Gotta read the fine print, sometimes it's 50# bags, and sometimes they are 80# bags. When you start getting into trailer loads, you need to do the math, because it roughly works out to be the same amount of salt (about 2200# a skid regardless of the number of bags) naturally you will get more bags if they are 50#, but the same total weight (or close to it).

~Chuck


----------



## snowflake

here in michigan i have to check butt i think i can get 80# bags for about 350 but gotta buy a truck load at a time. butt i usally go through about 4 to 5 trucks loads a season.
toyatopower mite be able to get you some yet at a better price have to calll the place and see if they got some, mite have fifty pounds bags left yet. let me know and i can make a call to see what he.s got.


----------



## ToyotaPower

Snowflake, do make the call and e-mail me the message if you don't want to post it...thanks


----------



## KenP

Moyer and Son Souderton, Pa 1-800-345-0419. I was paying in the high twos to low threes for 50# bags of Halite. Those 80#'s get heavy.......


----------



## KenP

Found my invoice $2.79 per 50# bag


----------



## AndysLawnCare

Anyone in the Northwest region have prices?


----------



## deicepro

Look around.....there are ways to buy 50#bags for a $1 per bag, legit...


----------



## wewille

deicepro;1301625 said:


> Look around.....there are ways to buy 50#bags for a $1 per bag, legit...


Where in the world are you finding one dollar bags of salt?


----------



## MatthewG

wewille;1316668 said:


> Where in the world are you finding one dollar bags of salt?


Subscribed for that answer


----------



## MARK SUPPLY

*lots of missing salt shakers????*

$1.00 a bag for salt !!!!!! I 'm glad I don't eat at any of his area restaurants I have a feeling their missing lots of salt shakers or I have yet to see that new business model of the salt companies where they pay you to take their product off their hands since its such a pain in the [email protected]# for them to store lol


----------



## Schnabel Plowin

MARK SUPPLY;1317302 said:


> $1.00 a bag for salt !!!!!! I 'm glad I don't eat at any of his area restaurants I have a feeling their missing lots of salt shakers or I have yet to see that new business model of the salt companies where they pay you to take their product off their hands since its such a pain in the [email protected]# for them to store lol


My guess is that he means buy from other contractors who got too much and need to liquidate.


----------



## deicepro

Keep guessing guys, its right under your nose


----------



## NickT

Subscribed gotta hear this


----------



## Schnabel Plowin

deicepro;1318831 said:


> Keep guessing guys, its right under your nose


Bought from a supplier or not?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Just spit it out allready.


----------



## NickT

B. S. Alert or some stupid joke


----------



## deicepro

No, not a joke


----------



## NickT

Let's here it dude


----------



## lilpusher

I'm listening but think it's crap


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

I guess he was full of crap.


----------



## deicepro

Can't you guys think for yourselves......
Will you be any smarter if I just give you the answer?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Yea he's def full of crap.


----------



## deicepro

No, still not full of crap, just bought a semi load of bags, 19 pallets - 50 bags/pallet .....$1100


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Okkkkkk So where did you get them from?


----------



## MatthewG

THEGOLDPRO;1321311 said:


> Okkkkkk So where did you get them from?


Yea this is kind of getting old, and I dont think any thread on PS has ever gotten old.....

Seriously man just fill us in


----------



## DeereRunner

Ken P. 
Whats the name of the company where you bought that salt so cheap? Did you buy a truck load at that price per bag or was it by pallet at that price per bag?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

DeereRunner;1321561 said:


> Ken P.
> Whats the name of the company where you bought that salt so cheap? Did you buy a truck load at that price per bag or was it by pallet at that price per bag?


Don't waste your time deere he is playing games with us for some reason and wont tell where he got them for so cheap.


----------



## jimbuffalony

need only a pallet in buffalo new york , anybody know whos gotta good price?


----------



## grandview

Call John Deere Landscapes(Lesco).


----------



## deicepro

THEGOLDPRO;1321679 said:


> Don't waste your time deere he is playing games with us for some reason and wont tell where he got them for so cheap.


Patience girls, I've been busy....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

deicepro;1327717 said:


> Patience girls, I've been busy....


What does being busy have to do with this??? Just spit the name out allready so we can all go on our merry little ways.


----------



## grandview

deicepro;1301625 said:


> Look around.....there are ways to buy 50#bags for a $1 per bag, legit...


At the dollar store?


----------



## NickT

Dollar general rock salt division!!!


----------



## sectlandscaping

Im in CT looking for pallets or bulk rock salt. Homedepot wants $550 a pallet so thats not happening. I had a local guy last year but he went under. That sucks he was at $75 a ton. I called a few of the mulch places and there not carrying it for some reason. I dont see why there open selling christmas trees.


----------



## grnstripes

1 dollar a bag i go hook up my trailer


----------

